# Halloween Burlesque?



## Shocktherepy (Jul 10, 2010)

hahahaha thats great I love it


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is cute!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That was pretty cool!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

that was cute!


----------



## chuk (Sep 8, 2005)

wasn't that from the John Carridine movie "The Monster Club"?

great movie, and great clip


----------

